# M3 mirrors don't fit! **Warning!**



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Well, I just received my pair of M3 mirrors from GTStuner on ebay and they don't fit! Apparently these mirrors are of a generic design with different base plates to fit the exterior sail panels of each car; this guy sent me mirrors with base plates that don't even come close to fitting 95-99 200SXs and Sentras!

I already emailed him about getting base plates that fit, but he hasn't replied yet. I guess for now, anyone thinking about getting these might want to reconsider... 

I'll post updates if I can/can't get plates that fit...my very last resort will be to send them back with tracking, cancel the charge to my cc, and just eat the cost of shipping them back.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

u serious they dont fit at all?


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Yeah, the base plates that were included are HUGE! they don't even come close to fitting into the OEM mirror locations. Other than that, the mirrors are very nice(haven't tried the lights or motors yet though,) just wish they actually fit.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Yeah, i've read somewhere that they are not plug and play, but that you had to mess around with it to fit.



> Note: These mirrors will fit 1998-99 Sentra and 1995-98 200SX models with some modification to the base.


From Erebuni.net


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Wow that sucks. Thanks for the heads up though.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

but the mirror he bought were not from EREBUNI he said from EBAY. so that kinda odd in my opinion.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

Once again Ebay dissapoints us with BULL. There is only one person that has fit these mirrors,you might want to talk to him. 
Liu: you remember his name?


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

Its not Ebay's fault. Its the seller for not giving the right info.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

i know that erebuni guys said that it requires modification when i contacted them about it but i dont remember the name.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i thought they fit the 200sx perfectly but needed modification to fit the sentra?


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

G_Funk013 said:


> *Its not Ebay's fault. Its the seller for not giving the right info. *


Absolutely correct. No need to blame ebay, blame the whacko sellers


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

I dont think its odd, they are probably the same exact thing. Maybe the guy even got them from Erebuni or something. I dont see how erebuni would sell generic ones and ebay would have custom ones.


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Psch91 said:


> *Yeah, i've read somewhere that they are not plug and play, but that you had to mess around with it to fit.
> 
> From Erebuni.net *


Ok, well that makes sense. Hopefully these aren't the same as the ones from Erebuni. seRpwr on SR20DE told me he had problems fitting his as well, but I forgot to ask about the manufacturer of his mirrors.





G_Funk013 said:


> *Its not Ebay's fault. Its the seller for not giving the right info. *


Yeah, I agree. Ebay is a great resource to most people, but sometimes there are a few bad apples. I did not mean for this post to imply that ebay products are questionable; I just wanted to keep the community informed so no one else will have to deal with this inconvenience. Hopefully there will be a reasonable resolution to this.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

why not fabricate them to fit right... it'll cost less than shipping them back.


----------



## SentraXERacer (Oct 7, 2002)

Its lucky I didnt purchase those off ebay to replace by smashed mirror. OE rules!


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

DryBoy said:


> *why not fabricate them to fit right... it'll cost less than shipping them back. *


Yeah, I have been thinking about that. Spring break starts in a week and if I can get caught up with schoolwork I'll probably just try to make them fit. BUT I am still hoping to get a set of backplates that are a direct fit.

Bye the way everyone. GTS tuner has emailed me back twice(Saturday night & very early this morning.) One to ask me for the numbers off the back off the back plates, and the second time to ask specifically what type of car I have(I replied and sent a picture to rule out any confusion.) 

SentraXERacer, I like OE stuff too! My car looks pretty stock since all the mods are hidden somehow, but I just don't know why I found the M3 mirrors so appealing, maybe it was the flashing lights!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hahaha.. aphex4000 im with u.. the flashing lights are so appealing.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well guyz this M3 mirror problem goes back as far as when all we had was the B15 forums....Some of You might remember this. 

I remember one guy with a Black Sentra posted saying that he had bought them from Erubuni and they were actually meant for only the 200 sx---He had to modufy them to fit...

I thought that this was already known by most around here..... 

And yeah those flashing lights can be very appealing


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
I remember him. He also smashed the front of his car like i did a while back. Look around for acident threads here on the boards and you;ll find his car.

Seth


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

Darn, I wish I had known all that before I bought these mirrors; unfortunately I am relatively new to this forum. 

I received another message from GTStuner this morning stating that he found out these mirrors are defective and he would send me a return UPS label and refund my credit. I also took very careful measurements of the the M3s and there is no way to get a clean install without fabricating an entirely new base. So, I am waiting for the return label and hopefully I can get my money back.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

aphex4000 said:


> *Darn, I wish I had known all that before I bought these mirrors; unfortunately I am relatively new to this forum.
> 
> I received another message from GTStuner this morning stating that he found out these mirrors are defective and he would send me a return UPS label and refund my credit. I also took very careful measurements of the the M3s and there is no way to get a clean install without fabricating an entirely new base. So, I am waiting for the return label and hopefully I can get my money back. *



Good!! at least U getting your money bac...


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

I emailed GTStuner last night to ask if he'd sent the label yet and if I'd get a FULL refund including what I paid for shipping since the item is defective. He apologized for the label not arriving and said it is on its way. He did not say whether or not it had already been sent or what, and he completely dismissed my question about a complete refund. I mailed him again this morning to ask about the refund.

Hopefully I will get ALL the money back; I don't think it is fair for me to pay for shipping on an item that was defective to begin with. Why should I pay $22 and get nothing out of it? What is even more vexing is the fact that GTStuner is continuing to sell these mirrors for Sentras/200SXs on ebay.

We will see what happens I guess...


----------



## aphex4000 (Oct 9, 2002)

No more word from GTStuner on ebay. I can only conclude that this individual is a crook. Why? He is aware of defects in the products he sells and yet he continues to sell them. The products he sells are misrepresented and falsely advertised (they don't fit at all.) Lastly, he claims to offer a return policy but when you ask for one he says he will send a shipping label and doesn't, then stops communicating with you.

I have tried everything with this individual, and although I had initially planned on cancelling my purchave through my CC, it would only cancel the purchase to PayPal and not him...this will only give myself more grief in the long run. There are two things to learn from this whole experience:

1. DO NOT BUY FROM GTStuner on ebay!

2. Currently, there does not exits any M3 style mirrors that will fit the 200SX without modifications.

Steer clear guys, and stay away from the dirty rice...


----------

